# "si" instead of "se"



## shimon

Nazdar! I've read in my book:* škodíš si* for *you harm yourself*. Is *si* it an admitted form for *se* or simply a misprint? Děkuji


----------



## ilocas2

The verb "škodit" requires dative, and the reflexive pronoun "se" has a dative form "si".


----------



## francisgranada

shimon said:


> Nazdar! I've read in my book:* škodíš si* for *you harm yourself*. Is *si* it an admitted form for *se* or simply a misprint? Děkuji


 
vidí *se* -      *si* vede  (= vede *sè* stesso - _accusativo_)
koupí *si*    - *si* compra (= compra *a sè* stesso - _dativo_)

Ciao.


----------



## shimon

_- pronome riflessivo _*se*_, riferito a tutte le persone, sing e pl: G _*sebe*,  _D _*sobě*,  _A _*sebe/se*,  _L _*sobě*,  _S _*sebou
*this is the declension of the pronoun in my book. So I must insert *si *as an alternative form in the dative and locative case?


----------



## shimon

thank you all for your help
ciao


----------



## ilocas2

I must say that book is partially wrong. Correct declension is:

_genitive_ - sebe
_dative_ - sobě, si
_accusative_ - sebe, se
_locative_ - sobě
_instrumental_ - sebou


----------



## francisgranada

shimon said:


> _- pronome riflessivo _*se*_, riferito a tutte le persone, sing e pl: G _*sebe*,  _D _*sobě*,  _A _*sebe/se*,  _L _*sobě*,  _S _*sebou
> *this is the declension of the pronoun in my book. So I must insert *si *as an alternative form in the dative and locative case?



La declinazione é come dice Ilocas2.

Le forme ceche *si* e _*se*_ sono atone e corrispondono a _*si *_in italiano, con la differenza che nel ceco _*si *_é in dativo e _*se*_ é in accusativo, mentre in italiano c'è una sola forma. Le forme atone non si possono usare con preposizioni (né in ceco né in italiano).

Le forme toniche si usano anche con preposizione, sia in ceco che in italiano. La differenza è, che in italiano abbiamo una sola forma (*sè*), mentre nella lingua ceca le seguenti:

_genitive_ - sebe
_dative_ - sobě 
_accusative_ - sebe
_locative_ - sobě
_instrumental_ - sebou     

(visto che sei italiano e che ci sono somiglianze tra l'italiano ed il ceco, ho preferito di risponderti in italiano invece dell'inglese - spero che vada bene cosí)


----------



## shimon

l'italiano va benissimo, grazie infinite!
ciao


----------

